# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  اخطاء شامبليون (هام جداً)

## Sanzio

آراء المتخصصين العالميين



جاء في كتاب معجم الحضارة المصرية القديمة الذي كتبه ستة من مشاهير علماء الآثار في العالم.

وهؤلاء العلماء هم :-

(1) جورج بوزنر      (2) سيرج سونرون      (3) جان يويوت

(4) أ.أ.س. إدواردز   (5) ف.ل. ليونيه          (6) جان دوريس

أن "شامبليون" استعان بنقش عثر عليه بجزيرة فيله في أسوان يحتوى على خرطوشتين ملكيتين لأسمى "بطليموس وكليوباترا" تشترك في حرف ( P , O , L ) واستفاد من نصوص مؤلف قديم ( مجهول )  شرح بطريقة غامضة !!!

وانتهى إلى أن القيمة الصوتية للرموز المصرية القديمة تؤخذ من الحرف الأول لاسم الشكل الذي يمثل ذلك الرمز . !!!!

فإذا ما تعرف "شامبليون" على رمز بحث عن اسم له باللغة القبطية ، وأخذ من ذلك الرمز ( الشكل ) الحرف الأول المنطوق بالقبطية .

وبذلك أمكن لـ "شامبليون" معرفة القيمة الصوتية للرموز الهيروغليفية من الحرف الأول للكلمة القبطية ،ويقول مؤلفو الكتاب :-

أن "شامبليون" ملأ الفراغات الشاغرة في اللغة الهيروغليفية "بتخمين" المعنى القبطي للكلمة الإغريقية وسط الحروف التي تعرف عليها "شامبليون" .

فأمكنه بذلك حل رموز ( 79 اسما ) ملكياً مختلفاً .

ولقد توصلت إلى أنه لم يلاحظ أحد على مستوى العالم منذ مائتي عام حتى مؤلفا الكتاب أن الـ ( 79 أسم ) التي ترجمها "شامبليون" كانت كما قال مؤلفو الكتاب على لسان "شامبليون" أنها كانت بالتخمينات !!!

ومنذ متى كانت التخمينات تعتمد في البحث العلمي ويبنى عليها نظريات .

ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل !!!

وبذلك أصبح "شامبليون" بتفسيره بهذه الطريقة الافتراضية كالكفيف الذي يضئ شمعة وسط مجموعة عميان ويصف لهم ما هو لون السماء مدعيا أنه بصير ...!

فكيف يصف الأعمى منذ ولادته لون السماء ويقول لقد رأيتها!!!؟؟؟ .

وهذا يرجع إلى أن "شامبليون" تعلم اثنتي عشرة لغة مختلفة في عشرين عاماً فاختلط عليه الأمر بسبب التزاحم الشديد وكم المفردات والتراكيب التي أُدخلت على عقله ،ويضاف إلى ما سبق على لسان مؤلفي الكتاب أن "شامبليون" أطلق على رسم الشفاه  حرف الراء لأن الأقباط  كانوا يطلقون على الفم (Ro) .

وأيضا أطلق على رسم رغيف العيش  حرف التاء بناء على أن الأقباط المصريون كانوا يطلقون على الخبز (Toot).

والاعتماد على الحرف الأول كما فعل "شامبليون" للكلمة المنطوقة بالقبطية لا يتخذ دليلاً على تفسير الأبجدية فكثيرا ما توجد حيوانات وطيور لها أكثر من اسم وتبدأ بأبجدية مختلقة فالاعتماد على الحرف الأول لشكل الحيوان أو الطائر كما فعل "شامبليون" يوقع الباحث القارئ في أخطاء لا يمكن تداركها .

بالعقل والمنطق

وهذا الخطأ وقع فيه "شامبليون" نتيجة لتأثره باللغة القبطية التي تعلمها منذ صغره واعتماده على حروف بديلة في ترجمته للخط الهيروغليفي من خلال خرطوشين للملك البطلمى "بطليموس" الخامس وآخر للملكة "كليوباترا" وكذلك كان اعتماده الأساسي على التخمينات وعلى الحرف الأول لشكل الحيوان المرسوم ، كما ذكر من قبل .

فعندما رأى رسم "الأسد" هذا الشكل () في الخرطوشينترجمه على أنه حرفي ( لام ) لأن:-

"الأسد" في اللغة القبطية يبدأ بحرف اللام  Laboi .

وفى اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية يقرأ Lion .

كذلك في العربية يسمى ليث وزوجته تسمى لبؤة .

وفى الإيطالية Leone.

وفى الألمانية Lowe .

وفىاللاتينية  Leo.

 وفى اليونانية الكلاسيكية  èwvג .

ولأن "الأسد" يبدأ بحرف الـ (لام ) في كل هذه اللغات الحديثة ترجمة  "شامبليون" على أنه حرف ( لام ) .

فبالعقل والمنطق كيف يؤسس باحث أصول لغة كلغة مصر القديمة التي أمتاز أهلها بحضارة يبلغ عمرها ( 7000 سنه ) تقريبا على أصول لغات حديثة لا يتعدى عمرها الـ ( 1000 عام ) تقريبا فمن المستحيل بناء القديم على الحديث لأن القديم مضى منذ زمن يقدر بـ ( 7000 سنه ) فكيف أعيده لأعيد صياغته من جديد على الحديث الذي لا يتعدى الـ ( 1000 عام ) كاللغات الأوربية .

وحقيقة علميه أن أصل اللغات الأوربية ينحدر من اللغة اللاتينية الأم وإذا بحثنا عن "الأسد" الذي كان اعتماد "شامبليون" الأساسي عليه في ترجمته للغة مصر القديمة لوجدنا له أسماء عديدة تبدأبـ ( الحروف الأبجدية كاملة ) تقريبا .

وقد ورد ذكر "الأسد" في الكتب السماوية الثلاثة ( القرآن الكريم  والإنجيل والتوراة ) ، مبدوء بغير حرف ( اللام ) .

ففي القرآن سورة المدثر أية(51:50) كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُّسْتَنفِرَةٌ * فَرَّتْ مِن قَسْوَرَةٍ  *

وقَسْوَرَةٍ هذا اسم من أسماء "الأسد" وورد ذكره في القرآن مبدؤبحرف القاف وليس حرف الـ ( لام ) فلو اتبعنا منهج "شامبليون" عن طريق المؤلف القديم الذي وجده وأخذنا الحرف الأول من "الأسد" على أنه ( ق ) كما ذكر في القرآن فمن السهل تضبيط باقي الحروف وجعل "بطليموس" المترجم بترجمة "شامبليون" المكون من سبع حروف على أنه "بن يعقوب" وحينما نسأل ما الدليل فالطريقة غاية في البساطة وسهلة جدا نفعل كما فعل "شامبليون" ونقول بالتخمين أو عن طريق مؤلف قديم مجهول ولكي نكمل الكذبة نقول "يوسف" ابن "يعقوب" هو الذي كتب هذا النص أثناء وجوده في مصر وسنلاحظ أن ترتيب القاف في موقع "الأسد" بالضبط بالنسبة للخرطوش ، وفى الإنجيل ذكر "الأسد" في الإصحاح التاسع (8) وكان لها شعر كشعر النساء وكانت أسنانها كأسنان الأسود *

ونجد أن "الأسد" ورد ذكره في الإنجيل الذي نزل قبل القران الكريم بـ(611 عام ) تقريبا ذكربـ "أسد" أي مبدوء بحرف ( ألف ) وليس ( اللام ) .

فمن المعقول أن أصدق الأقرب لمعاصرة قدماء المصريين .

ذكر في التوراة أمثال(29) ثلاث هي حسنة التخطي وأربعة مشيها مستحسن الأسد جبار الوحوش *

ونجد هنا أيضا أن "الأسد" ذكر في التوراة التي نزلت قبل الإنجيل بـ (1221عام ) تقريبا وقبل القرآن الكريم بـ ( 1832عام ) تقريبا أي قبل هلاك "فرعون" بـ ( عامين ) أي في عصر "فرعون" نفسه الذي أطلق عليه العلماء عصر "الفراعنة" مبدوء بحرف ( ألف ) وليس (لام ) فمن باب أولى أن يقرأ "الأسد" ( ألف ) لأن التوراة نزلت قبل القران الكريم والإنجيل بفترة زمنية تقدر بـ ( 3221 عام ) تقريبا وفى فترة وجود "فرعون" نفسه وأيضا للإقناع نقول :- أن هذا الاسم هو اسم سيدنا "إبراهيم" في فترة نزوله مصر والدليل كما فعل من قبل شامبليون ( التخمينات ، ومؤلف قديم مجهول ) وأن النص يحكى زواج سيدنا "إبراهيم" بالسيدة "هاجر" المصرية .

ويبقى العالم يبحث عن المؤلف المجهول الخاص "بشامبليون" لكي يعرف الحقيقة .

كل هذا غير صحيح فالعلم لا يوجد فيه تخمين ولا مؤلف قديم مجهول العلم يحتاج إلى أسانيد وحقائق واضحة !!!

وكما هو واضح لي ولكل من يطلع على أبحاث "شامبليون" أن "الأسد" كان مفتاح اللغز عند "شامبليون" بدليل أنه بني أساس نظريته عليه .

لكن حقيقة الأمر غير ذلك فقد استطعت أن أهدم نظرية "شامبليون" لأنني أثناء بحثي في آثار مصر على مستوى الجمهورية المصرية  في المتاحف والمعابد وجدت أن رسم "الأسد" الذي اعتمد عليه "شامبليون" اعتمادا كليا وبنى عليه قواعد اللغة المصرية القديمة لم يظهر كحرف من حروف الخط الهيروغليفي في لغة مصر القديمة كلها بدأ من الأسرة الأولى حتى الأسرة الثلاثين إلا في أواخر عصر الأسرة الـ ( 25 ) من سنة ( 751 ق.م ) إلى سنة ( 656 ق.م ) والآثار الموجودة في مصر المنحوته بيد قدماء المصريين على جدران المعابد وليست منحوتة بيد "شامبليون"تؤكد ما أقوله

كذلك البرديات المكتوبة بيد قدماء المصريين خير دليل وبرهان على صدق وتأكيد أبحاثي .

ومن هنا ندرك أن الرمز الذي يشير إليه "الأسد" قد يترجم إلى عدة أسماء لا تشير إلي حقيقة الرموز الصحيحة بل هو موضوع تخمينا من "شامبليون" كما ذكر على لسانه من قبل ولم يصل به إلى الحقيقة  فأنا لا آتى بجديد ولكن :-

أحجار مصر تتحدث وتشهد على خطأ شامبليون

وحقيقة مؤكدة إذا ذهب أي باحث أو إنسان عادى إلى متحف القاهرة ووقف أمام قائمة سقارة سيجد أنها تحتوى على ( 57 اسم ) ملكيا من أسماء الملوك الذين حكموا مصر قبل عصر "فرعون" الذي أطلق عليه"شامبليون""رمسيس" الثاني سنة ( 1223 ق . م ) .

سيجد الـ ( 57 ) خرطوش لا يوجد خرطوش واحد منهم داخلة رسم "الأسد" .

إذا بالعقل والمنطق شكل "الأسد" كان حرف جديد أي بديل ظهر في آخر الأسرة الخامسة والعشرين أي أنه حدث تغيير أخر في اللغة المصرية القديمة غير التغير الأول الذي كان بعد طوفان سيدنا "نوح" في فترة الأسرة السادسة ( 2280 ق.م ) وسبب التغيير الثاني هو قتل "فرعون" للكهنة المسئولين عن الكتابة حين ذاك بعد إيمانهم بسيدنا "موسى" .

جاء في القرآن سورة طه أية(71:70) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّداً قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هاَرُونَ وَمُوسَى* قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْر فَلأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ وَلأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ في جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَى *

لذلك ظهرت حروف بديلة بعد موت "فرعون" مباشرة ، وتأكيداٌ لصدق نتائجي نجد ابن "فرعون" الذي تولى الحكم بعده والذي أطلق عليه "شامبليون" "مرنبتاح"  ويمثله هذا الشكل ظهر لأول مرة في نقوش قدماء المصريين رسم الكبش هكذا () وهذا دليل من ضمن الأدلة الذي يؤكد على تغيير اللغة بعد موت "فرعون" .

وإلا لماذا لم يظهر هذا الحرف في النقوش المصرية القديمة كلها من قبل من الأسرة الأولى وظهر في هذا التوقيت بالذات لأول مرة بعد موت "فرعون" مباشرة في أخر الأسرة التاسعة عشر ( 1223 ق.م ) .

وأقوى دليل لي هو آثار مصر كلها فى الداخل والخارج .

ويعنى ذلك أن ترجمة "شامبليون" كانت وهما عاش فيه محبو لغة قدماء المصريين على مستوى العالم منذ مائتي عام على يد "شامبليون" فمن هنا نجد أن "شامبليون" بدأ محاولاته لاكتشاف ترجمة تمثل واقعاً قريباً للغة الهيروغليفية معتمداً على أن هذه اللغة لا يعرف أحد شئ عنها في ذلك الوقت ولكي يقوى جبهته وسط العلماء استعان بما انتهى إليه زميلاه الفرنسي "سلفستر دى ساسى" والبريطاني "توماس يا نج" اللذان توصلا إلى حقيقة مؤكدة وهى أن أسماء ملوك مصر القديمة تكتب داخل خرطوش ملكي تمييزاً وتبجيلاً لملوك مصر القديمة .

والآثار الموجودة في مصر تدل على أن المصريين القدماء لم يكونوا شعبا همجيا ...

بل استطاعوا أن يصلوا إلى أعلى مراحل الحضارة .

ولازالت جذور هذه الحضارة تشكل قمة في التعقيد .

وتدخل في بناء إشكاليات كثيرة فهناك الكثير من أسرارها التي لم تكتشف بعد .

مثل ( ما ضد الجاذبية ) وسر التحنيط الذي احتار علماء العالم فيه حتى الآن .

ودارت كثير من الأبحاث في الداخل والخارج حول هذه المواضيع دون جدوى .


( 3 ) مناقضة شامبليون لنفسه

لا يعقل أن شعبا وصل إلى غايات التحضر والرقى مثل قدماء المصريين يكتب لغته بشكل همجي وبطريقة تتنافى مع أدنى درجات التسلسل المنطقي كما صورها "شامبليون" فطريقته في القراءة تتعارض مع الطريقة التي عليها سائر اللغات على مستوى العالم قديمها وحديثها فاللغات إما أن تقرأ من اليمين إلى اليسار والعكس ، أو من أعلى إلى أسفل ، ولكن "شامبليون" خرج عن هذه الطريقة وجافى هذا الوضع المنطقي ، فلغة قدماء المصريين عنده تقرأ تارة من أعلى إلى أسفل ، وتارة من أسفل لأعلى ، وتارة أخرى من المنتصف إلى أسفل ثم أعلى ثم أسفل مرة أخرى مثال ذلك :- خرطوش الملك 
"توت عنخ أمون حقا إو سو" هذا يقرأ بترجمة "شامبليون" من المنتصف ثم أسفل ثم أعلى ثم أسفل مرة أخرى ؟
فقراءته الحرفية بقراءة "شامبليون" هكذا هذا حرف التاء وهذا حرف الواو   وهذه علامة عنخ وهذا الإله امون  وهذه علامة الـ حقا  وهذه علامة ال IW  وهذه علامة السو 
ويقرأ الخرطوش كاملا طبقا لترجمة "شامبليون" هكذا ( توت عنخ أمون حقا إو سو ) 

ترجمته خرطوش الملك "أمنحتب" هذا الشكل  حيث كتب قدماء المصريين بأيديهم "أمون" في أعلى الخرطوش وقرأه  شامبليون من أعلى إلى أسفل ، كذلك اسم "امنمحات" هذا الشكل  قرأ "آمون" أيضاٌ في الأعلى 
وبالتدقيق في طريقة قراءة "شامبليون" في آثار مصر تتبين تناقضه مع نفسه تناقضا ملحوظا حيث أن اسم "أمون" كتبه قدماء المصريين بأيديهم في الثلاث خراطيش في الأعلى فليس من المعقول أن يترجم اسم "آمون" في الثلاث خراطيش بترجمة "شامبليون" مرة في الأول ( من أعلى إلى أسفل ) ومرة أخرى في المنتصف ( من المنتصف إلى أسفل ثم أعلى ) لكي يعطى منظرا جماليا لتسلسل النطق فقط ولا يعطى معنى مفهوما فكان من المنطق أن تترجم إما من أعلى أو من أسفل في كل الخراطيش، طريقة غريبة وعجيبة كيف تصبح أساساٌ علمياٌ للترجمة  ؟

وهذا التناقض في علم الآثار له تفسيرات كثيرة رغم عدم فهم العاقل وغير العاقل لها وأتحدى إن كان المترجم نفسه "المتخصص" أيا كان هو يستطيع تفسير هذه الطريقة بدليل خوف أكبر متخصصى للآثار في مصر من مناقشتي علميا علنا واكتفوا بمناقشتي وديا ...!

في الوقت الذي استطعت فيه توضيح الخطأ بصورة مبسطة لأي قارئ

 توت عنخ أمون حقاإوسو 
 أمنحتب 
 امنمحات 
ويقال ان الترجمة الصحيحة هي 
الأول ( بنا، سبس إله )  والثاني ( بنا نصس)  والثالث ( بنا ككس ) .

طبعاً مش انا اللي كاتب 
انا قلت ان حضارتكم لازم تقروا الكلام ده 
ومنتظر منكم التعليقات 
دمت بكل خير ،،،

----------


## Sanzio

كلمة الباحث
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اضطريت لوضع هذه الكلمة من باب العلم بالشئ كي أنور بصيرة ما تسرع بالحكم علي الأمر

أيها السادة أيها المثقفون أيها العالم أيها ؟؟؟

نعم قلت في بحثي شامبليون اخطأ -- والحمد لله رب العالمين اثبت هذا الخطأ كامل رغم تعرضي للسرقة ورغم كل معاناتي ورغم ما الاقية حتى الآن من ظلم وقهر ( والاهم من ذلك خوف المسئولين من المناقشة ) ورغم ما وفقني الله له وتوصلت إلية بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالي ورغم تعنت مسئولين مصري لي أبناء بلدي سلاله الفراعنة الذي أجد فيهم فرعون نفسه ! حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

حبيبتي يا مصر ماذا فعلوا بك الأصنام 

لا أريد أن أبالغ وأقول انه يوجد علي مستوي العالم أكثر من عشرة أو عشرين مليون رسالة دكتوراه في علوم الايجيبتولجي سنعتبر أنهم مليون رسالة فقط السؤال هو بعد عام أو اثنين سيصبحون كام مليون رسالة علي كل الخوف من المناقشة والسكوت في معرض الإنكار إقرار

تتمثل مشكله مصر الحالية وعدم نهوضها بحضارة الأجداد التي يفتخر بها كل العالم من المشرق إلي المغرب في الشخص المسمي ( عبد الكرسي ) لكي الله يا مصرنا الغالية

أضع هذا الإقرار في موقعي لثقتي فيما توصلت إلية 

اقر أنا طارق عبد المعطي صاحب الحق الوحيد علي مستوي العالم في اكتشاف خطأ ترجمة اللغة المصرية القديمة كل من تحدث بعدي دون اللجوء أو الإشارة لبحثي فهو سارق إن لم أستطيع إثبات خطأ شامبليون هو ومن تبعة علي مستوي العالم في مناقشة علمية علنية أعاقب بأقصى العقوبة حتا لو كانت الإعدام كي أكون عبرة لكل مدعي يحاول إثارة الرأي العام علي باطل !

هذا ما عندي ماذا عند من يطمسوا حقيقة تراثنا وحضارتنا في مقابل مذكرات زهيدة الثمن ( تراث وحضارة مصرنا الغالية مقابل مذكرات زهيدة الثمن تفرض علي الطلبة ) في انتظار الرد

تاريخ مصر القديمة حقيقي ليس مزور

نعم معركة قادش أحداثها حقيقية معاهدة السلام بين فرعون وخاتوسيلي حقيقية كل ما ذكر عن تاريخ مصر القديمة من خلال الكاهن مانيتون حقيقي الخطأ كان شامبليون فقط هو ومن جاء بعدة كذلك الأبحاث الأوربية التي اتبعها شامبليون ارجوا أن تستوعبوا ما أقول وما أتي به في ترجمة حروف ( خط ) لغة مصر القديمة ذكر في كتاب إتحاف أبناء العصر بتاريخ ملوك مصرالمطبوع سنه 1893م والموجود بدار الوثائق العامة بالمنصورة أي بعد وفاة شامبليون بـ( 61 ) سنه أن بعد ترجمة "مانيتون" تاريخ مصر من المصرية القديمة إلى اليونانية وترجم من اليونانية إلى الفرنسية ثم بعد ذلك قام الأستاذ ( "عبد الله" بك الشهير"بأبي السعود" مدير عموم المكاتب الأهلية سابقا ) بترجمته من الفرنسي إلى العربية للمتابعة اقرأ الخطأ الثامن لشامبليون ( 8 ) التاريخ يتحدث

----------


## Sanzio

ترجمة الباحث

----------


## Sanzio

نماذج من ترجمة الباحث 



حفر يمثل الملك "سيتى" الأول ( رب ) وابنه "فرعون" يصيدان ثور بمعبد سيتي الأول بأبيدوس ونلاحظ في هذا الرسم اسم "فرعون" الذي لم يتغير مدى حياته بجواره .


بترجمة الباحث : 
تقول ( ح أ ن د ن و ى ح ف ل د س ع ب ن أ س ن د ى ) .

الواضح هنا أن اللغة المصرية القديمة كانت بمثابة الخط المسند أيلا يوجد فواصل بين الكلمات ،ولكي نفسر هذا النص كان لابد أن نجعله مقاطع ونضيف إليه الفصله بين الكلمات بعضهما البعض فستكون ترجمته كالتالي ( ح أ ن ، د ن و ، ى ح ف ل ، د س ع ، ب ن أ ، س ن د ى ) أي ( حان دنو يحفل دسع بنا سندى ) .وهذا النص بعد ترجمته  إلى اللغة العربية نجده يفسر نفسه بنفسه فنجد تفسير حان تدل على المكان وتفسير دنو يقترب أو ( قريب ) وتفسير يحفل آي  يهتم  وتفسير كلمه  دسع المراد منها أنها عين لأن أسم الإله بنا بعدها وتفسير سندي أي قوتي وقراءتها متصلة هكذا ( مكان قريب يهتم عين الإله بنا بقوتي ) .

وهذا المقطع يترجم نفسه بنفسه والرسم الموجود يؤكد الترجمة ؟

وليس التخمين هو المؤكد لترجمته كما فعل شامبليون !!!


*********

ترجمة كلمة حان الدالة على المكان



في هذا الرسم نجد فرعون يتقرب إلى الإله رع ونجد أعلى تمثال "رع" مكتوب كلمة حان وأسفلها "رع" هكذا 
وكما ذكرت سابقا إنه إذا وجدت كلمه حان في أي مكان وأسفلها اسم نجد صاحب الاسم أسفل الكلمة .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل كلماتك الحاني
سلام الله عليك

طارق عبدالمعطي
اسامة السعداوي

اثنين من الذين تناولا اللغة الهيروغليفية و كتبا ابحاثهما في ذلك و انشأ كل منهما موقع علي الانترنت لبحث اللغة الهيروغليفية

و علي الرغم ما في نظريتيهما من وجاهة الا انهما ايضا اعتمدا علي شطحات الخيال و تاويلات لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة

نعم اؤيدك ان شامبليون قام بتشويه اللغة الهيروغليفية و لا استطيع ان اجزم هل كان ذلك عن عمد او طلبا للشهرة و لكن اذا حلت الهيروغليفية و استقامت حروفها و علامتها فلقد فسرت الغاز حضارتنا المصرية القديمة

بل ان قاموس جاردنر ذاته فيه من الاخطاء المهولة ما فيه

و اذا كان لك ان ترجع الي مواضيع توضح لك ما اودت به اخطاء ترجمات شامبليون فارجع الي موضوعنا 
تاملات تاريخية في ذات هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ
اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ في ذات هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ
اليوم ننجيك ببدنك لاستاذنا سيد ابراهيم في ذات هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ

مازالت لي عودة لنتباحث معا عن اخطاء شامبليون

تحياتي و تقديري و شكري لهذا الموضوع الرائع

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و الان اخي الكريم كلماتك الحاني

لنقدم بعض الصور الذي اوردها اسامة السعداوي في موقعه و لنلاحظ معا مدي الشطط الذي ذهب اليه حتي نستطيع ان نحكم علي الامور بعقلانية و دون تحيز لهذا او ذاك


صورة يذهب اسامة السعداوي انها تمثل ادم عليه السلام مقرونة باية قرانية!!!!!!!!



صورة يذهب اسامة السعداوي انها تمثل خليل الله ابراهيم مقرونة باية قرانية!!!!!!



صورة يذهب اسامة السعداوي انها تمثل كليم الله موسي!!!!!!1



صورة فسرها اسامة السعداوي علي انها اية قرانية!!!!!!!!

لنا عودة*

----------


## عاطف الجندى

الموضوع كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييرقوى
ياعم طارق
ولأول مرة أقرأ فيه
لكنه يمثل القاء قنبلة فى وجه الثابت
مودتى
عاطف الجندى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / كلماتك الحانى
أحييك على هذا الموضوع وأوافقك عليه . فى موضوع عن فرعون موسى بأسم فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ستجد أن مؤرخنا ابن طيبة له رأى علمى قيم فى نفس الموضوع وقد شاركته على أستحياء ببعض المعلومات كما توجد معلومات أيضاً فى موضوع إخناتون ما له وما عليه . كما أتمنى دخولك لموضوع اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ لأبن طيبة فستجد فيهم معلومات تضيف لموضوعك الجميل . دمت بخير

----------


## Sanzio

> *الاخ الفاضل كلماتك الحاني
> سلام الله عليك
> 
> طارق عبدالمعطي
> اسامة السعداوي
> 
> اثنين من الذين تناولا اللغة الهيروغليفية و كتبا ابحاثهما في ذلك و انشأ كل منهما موقع علي الانترنت لبحث اللغة الهيروغليفية
> 
> و علي الرغم ما في نظريتيهما من وجاهة الا انهما ايضا اعتمدا علي شطحات الخيال و تاويلات لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل ابن طيبه 
سعدت جداً بمرورك فالموضوع زاد جمالاً به 
انا مع حضرتك ان الباحثين عتمدوا على خيالهم الواسع  وربما بل من  المؤكد انهم اخطأوا 
واعتقد ايضاً ان شامبليون لم يقصد تشويه اللغه الهيروغليفيه بل كان يقصد الشهره فقط 
وسأمر على المواضيع المشابهه التي ذكرتها .
ومنتظر عودتك قريباً
دمت بكل خير ،،،

----------


## Sanzio

> الموضوع كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييرقوى
> ياعم طارق
> ولأول مرة أقرأ فيه
> لكنه يمثل القاء قنبلة فى وجه الثابت
> مودتى
> عاطف الجندى


الاستاذ عاطف الجندي 
الموضوع فعلاً كبير 
سعدت بمرورك اخي الكريم

----------


## Sanzio

> الأستاذ الفاضل / كلماتك الحانى
> أحييك على هذا الموضوع وأوافقك عليه . فى موضوع عن فرعون موسى بأسم فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ستجد أن مؤرخنا ابن طيبة له رأى علمى قيم فى نفس الموضوع وقد شاركته على أستحياء ببعض المعلومات كما توجد معلومات أيضاً فى موضوع إخناتون ما له وما عليه . كما أتمنى دخولك لموضوع اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ لأبن طيبة فستجد فيهم معلومات تضيف لموضوعك الجميل . دمت بخير


سيدي الفاضل / سيـد ابراهيم
سعدت جداً بمرورك وتشجيعي وموافقتك ايضا علي الموضوع 
وسأقوم بجولة على المواضيع التي ذكرتها ايضاً .
دمت بكل خير سيدي الفاضل ،،،

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل كلماتك الحاني 

الموضوع بالفعل هام للغاية الشكر لك علي طرحه هنا لنتباحث جميعا حول نظرياتهم .....
وقد قمت منذ فترة بمشاهده موضوع اسامة السعداوي في موقعة .....
وتعجبت كثيرا ان يستشهد بأيات من القرآن الكريم علي الصور التي يستشهد بها .....
في انتظار العودة مرة أخري للموضوع للتباحث حول هذه الأخطاء .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Sanzio

> *الأخ الفاضل كلماتك الحاني 
> 
> الموضوع بالفعل هام للغاية الشكر لك علي طرحه هنا لنتباحث جميعا حول نظرياتهم .....
> وقد قمت منذ فترة بمشاهده موضوع اسامة السعداوي في موقعة .....
> وتعجبت كثيرا ان يستشهد بأيات من القرآن الكريم علي الصور التي يستشهد بها .....
> في انتظار العودة مرة أخري للموضوع للتباحث حول هذه الأخطاء .....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
الف شكر لمرورك  
وها انا قد عدت مرة اخري وفى انتظار الاساتذة الافاضل ( استاذ ابن طيبة و الاستاذ سيد ابراهيم) .

يجب أن نجيب أولا على سؤال بسيط .. كيف استطاع شامبليون أن يعرف كيف تنطق الكتابة الفرعونية ؟ القصة ببساطة شديدة أن شابليون قد وجد نصا واحدا مترجما الى ثلاث لغات على حجر رشيد (أعتقد أنهم كانوا الهيروغليفية وهى لغة الكهنة و الحكام أو اللغة الرسمية و الديموطيقية وهى لغة عامة الشعب و القبطية) و بم أنه يعرف احداهم فقد كان من السهل مقارنة مواضع الكلام بنظيراتها من اللغة المعروفة فتستنتج ببساطة المعنى ..

وعلى سبيل المثال لو رأيت نصين أحدهما بالعبرية و الآخر بالعربية .. و لتكن مثلا جملة (هل أنت تسمعنى؟) ووجدتها مكتوبة بالأحرف العبرية ستكون كالتالى (واسمحولى أنا مش بعرف أكتب عبرى) "هشو مييع أتا؟" ساعتها ستعرف بالمقارنة أن "هل" فى العربية تساوى "هشو" فى العبرية و "أنت" مثلا تساوى "أتا" وهكذا .. لكن كيف ستعرف النطق طالما لم ينطقها أحد أمامك .. أنت عرفت المعنى بالمقارنة لكنك لم تسمع النطق .. فكيف عرف الأخ شامبليون نطق الأحرف الفرعونية القديمة؟؟؟

الاجابة ببساطة عن طريق الأسماء .. فهى الشيء الوحيد الذى لن يتغير نطقه من لغة الى أخرى ... وبما أن الأسماء الفرعونية للحكام كانت توضع داخل اطار اهليجى الشكل يسمى الخرطوش فقد استطاع شامبليون معرفة كيف تنطق الحروف فى المصرية القديمة .. فمثلا (رع - مس - سيس) سيظل اسمه بنفس النطق و ان اختلفت الأحرف فى القبطية و هكذا ... 

لكن المشكلة هنا أن حجر شامبليون الفقير جدا بالمعلومات لم يكن يحوى أسماء ملوك أو حكام كثيرون .. و بالتالى لم يصل شامبيلون لكافة الأحرف بل الواقع أنه عرف نطق بعضها فقط .. ثم بدأ يستقى الباقى طبقا لسلسلة عجيبة من الاستنتاجات .. فمثلا .. رمز الأسد فى الهيروغليفية .. لم يكن موجود اسم يحتويه فى الحجر .. فكر شامبليون أن كلمة أسد فى معظم اللغات تبدأ بمنطوق اللام .. ليون و ليث ليشار و ليونى و هكذا .. اذا فان رمز الأسد يكون فى الهيروغليفية معبرا عن منطوق اللام .. و هكذا .. وقد كانت الاستنتاجات كما رأيهم تتسم بالضعف و احتمالية الخطأ أحيانا .. وبالتالى فقد شكك الكثيرون ليس فى الترجمة ذاتها و لكن فى نطق بعض الأحرف و أسماء الملوك منا ننطقها اليوم ..

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

موضوعك كلماتك الحانى

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا

بس انا متلغبط موش عارف ايه الصح من الغلط

بس بمنطق العقل وبعض اثبتتك  

قريبة للعقل شويه ومنطقيه

تقبلوه جميعا

ارق تحياتى

----------


## Sanzio

> موضوعك كلماتك الحانى
> 
> رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا
> 
> بس انا متلغبط موش عارف ايه الصح من الغلط
> 
> بس بمنطق العقل وبعض اثبتتك  
> 
> قريبة للعقل شويه ومنطقيه
> ...


بل الرائع هو تواجدك الطيب يا عادل 
كلنا متلخبطين مش انت بس 
وتقبل تحياتي 
فى امان الله

----------


## قلب مصر

الموضوع هام ويحتاج لدراسات كثيرة حتى يثبت صحة احد الاتجاهات المطروحة
اتمنى ان نرى مداخلات تثري اكثر من وجهة نظر حتى نتبين ونسترشد للحقيقة
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل Sanzio 
شكرا لعرض بحثي وشرف لي ان اي مصري محترم يعرض بحثي في اي منتدي
الاخ ابن طيبة
بيتهيأ لي انك في بداية بحثي وقفت معي وانا لا انكر ذالك
لكن اخي في قولك
و علي الرغم ما في نظريتيهما من وجاهة الا انهما ايضا اعتمدا علي شطحات الخيال و تاويلات لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة
اين شطحاتي في ذالك اخي
الحمد لله يكفي حينما اتكلم في اللغة المصرية القديمة جميع متخصصين الاثار بيستخبوا تحت التربيزة ودي حقيقة مش شئ من وحي خيالي
اليك هذا الينك في موقع كل الطلبة
http://www.alltalaba.com/board/index...5#entry1849420

فجميع متخصصين الاثار في مصر او في خارجها لا يتعدوا عقله الصباع فيما توصلت له باذن الله
عشان اكون صريح معك ومع الاخوة في المنتدي لي موقع ونزلت 5 كتب قبل كدة لكن لم اضع فيهم كل ما توصلت له
ربما تكون انت اكثر انسان عاش معاناتي في ايصال بحثي للنوار وحاول جاهدا مساعدتي ولم يستطيع

 طبعا امون حتب  وامون منحات  ورع مر مس امون  وتوت عنخ امون حقا شمع سو 
تقدر تقول لية امون في كل الخراطيش في الاول وتتنطق مرة فوق مرة تحت مرة في النص 
سؤال بسيط وعلمي لم يستطيع احد من علماء اثار مصر الرد علية
طيب اخي اين الشطحات بتاعتي اعرضها هنا وانا ارد ليك علية ورد علمي وديني وتاريخي واثري
انما بالنسبة للسعداوي شطحاته شئ مش غاريب علي عيلتهم يكفي انه ابن عم نوال السعداوي وبعدين اخي دة سارق الفكرة بتاعتي ومشوهها لانه طبعا مش يقدر يقولها بالتفصيل فجة يكحلها عما وحط الدين زي ما انت شفت
علي كل موقعي انت تعرفة واعزني مش بخش علي النت كتير لكن لما بكون موجود بخش بس جاهز للرد في اي وقت علي اي شاطحة من الشطحات الي انت قلت عليها وبالمناسبة نفس المقاله سوف اضعها في الهيروغليفية دعوة للتعلم
طارق عبدالمعطي http://trkeg.com

----------


## wahed sahih

يا أخ طارق انت رجل حسن النية وربما تقصد خدمة البشرية , ولكن للأسف الشديد نظريتك ضعيفة جدا جدا والشئ الوحيد القوى هو حماسك لقضيتك الواهية , فأنت لم تقدم دليل واحد على نظريتك.
ولا تدع عقدة الاضطهاد تتحكم بك. 
ومن فضلك, من البديهيات عند دراسة التاريخ يجب أن يكون ذلك بعيدا عن النص الدينى لأنه وبدون شك سيحدث تضارب بين الإثنين وسيضعف أحدهما الآخر.
لا يجب أن يكون القرآن حقل تجارب. فهمت؟
كذلك أنك اكتشف علاجا للصلع وارجاح الشيخ إلى صباه بناءا على (ترجمتك) للبرديات السرية التى لم يعثر عليها غيرك وحرمت البشرية من نعمة "علمك"!!!
ثم أنك اكتشفت سر ثروة قارون واستطعت تحويل التراب إلى ذهب!! فهل كان التوصل إلى السر مبنيا على ما درسته فى مدرسة الصنايع أم على (ترجمتك الصحيحة) للهيروغليفية؟
فضلا عن اكتشافاتك فى علم الكمبيوتر وتحديك لمايكروسوفت.

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا عرفتك مين انت اخ wahed sahih
بس اخي اين الضعف في نظريتي زر موقعي ومن الصفحة الاولي http://trkeg.com/  سوف تعرف مدي قوة البحث دون استنادي للأديان السماوية رغم ان الاديان السماوية هي الاثاث 
طبعا اكلت معك عيش وملح وكنت تعرف ظروفي وقتها كانت مش ولا بد اما الان بعد انشائي لمؤسسة طارق عبدالمعطي الوضع تغير تماما كلي وجزري
حكاية علاج للصلع هو علاج لعدم تساقط الشعر ويلحق الصلع في بدايته
اما حكاية الشيخ لصباة فدة شئ اجتهادي بنحاول فية وارد نجاحة او فشله
اما حكاية قارون طيب جرام الزئبق الي بصنعة علي يدي بيتعدي 20 الف جنية حعمل ذهب استفاد بية اية هو الجرام فية بكام اصلا صاحب العقل يميز
اما حكاية الصنايع ياااااااااااااااه لسة فاكر دة انا مخلص من 1984 دة انا نسيت تخصصي كان اية اصلا
اما حكاية تحدي لميكروسوفت هو مش يلزمني علشان اتحداة انا اجتهدت وعملت اسطوانه انت شفتها بنفسك علي جهازك تعديل علي شغلهم ودة شئ اي حد ممكن يعملة مش مضلعة يعني
هههههههههههههه ذكرتني بواحد لما كنت فاتح موقع فري مجاني يعني صعب علية الوضع قام فتح موقع لي بمساحة واستخسر الدومين والمساحة تاني في بحثي ههههههههههههه سبحان الله
اما حكاية حرمت البشرية من نعمة علمي العلم من عند الله وبشر اليومين دول خسارة فيهم كل شئ
لان معظمهم لا يستاهلوا فكلهم اما حرامي او اناني او استبذاذي او بيستخسر الشئ في صاحبة
يا صديقي للأسف كله في هذا الزمن يبحث عن مصلحته فقط
سلمها لله ومش تشغل بالك غير بالذي يخصك
,وعلي كل سعدت بردك لاني اعرف انك انسان كويس وكان بيننا صداقة

----------

